# Sepia Go! - Splatoon Clone for mobile



## Deleted User (Jun 30, 2016)

The Chinese clone copied the soundtrack, models, graphics and pretty much everything else from the original game. Its basically a blatant ripoff. Can Nintendo do anything about it? Probably not since its China. There was a video but Nintendo took it down already.



Spoiler: Deleted Video









Spoiler: Some screenshots


















Source: https://twitter.com/ZhugeEX/status/748135098478919680


----------



## Depravo (Jun 30, 2016)

http://gbatemp.net/threads/chinese-splatoon-for-android.432668/


----------

